# Putting on Bulk Pollen Sub in cold weather ( specifically Nutra bee )



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Last year we put sub on(Not NutroB) when it snowed in December. Think we put 5 pounders. Cracking boxes wasnt an issue because clusters were very large. Never noticed anything negative. 

The benefits of putting sub on is greater than the damage you could do.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Thats what I was inclined to think too Rak, thanks.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BB, we are putting on patties as we type, cold here, still snow on the ground from Fridays storm. Just start about 10:00am-4:00pm and be sure to smoke bees out of the way before placing patties. Good Luck, Keith


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Thank you sir, will do. Bees look great so far. Getting my numbers and adding sub , will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

P.S. keep sub in a warm place over night, it will be much easyer to handle on these cold days.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

When it is cold like this do you put it on top or between the boxes?


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

What kind of sub do you use RAK? If I may ask.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

rainesridgefarm said:


> between the boxes?


Between.

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/100_2157.jpg


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

babybee said:


> What kind of sub do you use RAK? If I may ask.


We mix our own.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> P.S. keep sub in a warm place over night, it will be much easyer to handle on these cold days.



yeah i've noticed that. Have just been adding a little more elbow grease to mash them down.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

We just put four pounds of sub on all our colonies in Florida. There was a serious lack of pollen in the colonies as we put sub on this time. In addition, each colony received 2 gallons of HFCS and an Apivar treatment. As I told my partner, its now in God's hands.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

matt1954 said:


> God's hands.


Na... the bees are in your hands..... and the way I see it the bees are in good hands. good job.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Why do you put the sub on now? This is the time when they have the least brood right? I've been doing this in February but is that too late?

Thanks.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hokie, the bees are down in Florida and we want them to brood up for pollination. We will be sending colonies out west next month. Then some will go into the Orange Groves. So we need brood production. As you probably know, the pollen helps to stimulate the brood production. In my opinion, a combination of Pollen/HFCS is a great way to boost a colony especially when there is little to no pollen out there.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Matt, straight sucrose would stimulate alot better.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Matt can you share your experience with using pollen sub in Florida?
Do you use any different methods or ingredient to avoid SHB?
What results convinced you to use it here?

It seems that using Sub here isn't as wide spread as other areas in the country. The standard suggestion is small amount more frequently. I'm more interested in ways to feed larger amounts less frequently without a SHB explosion .


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Keith, I see no inside feeders in any of your pics, so do you use buckets or a top feeder or open an open feeding method?


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Also have question for guys that use lots of sub. Do u guys use more medication if any or what kinds . appreciate any good advice


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BB, yeah,most have inside but some we top feed, AZB, no more meds than anybody else, but the timing of treatments is huge.


----------

